

FB API Limit? - StatusStalker

Is there a limit for how many calls my app can make an hour to the Facebook API?
======
nthj
Quora may have the answer [1]

[1] [http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-Facebook-Open-Graph-API-
rate-...](http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-Facebook-Open-Graph-API-rate-limit)

